# Unforgivable sin still apply today?



## govols (Apr 21, 2005)

Does the unforgivable sin of blaspheming the Spirit still apply today or was it just when Jesus was on Earth and again when He comes again?

I have my thoughts but inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## DocCas (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe the unpardonable sin was to see the Lord Jesus, in the flesh, do the wonderful miracles He did, and attribute that power to Satan.

As He is no longer physically on Earth doing such miracles the unpardonable sin is no longer an issue.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 21, 2005)

> From all that has been said, we may conclude that those persons sin and blaspheme against the Holy Spirit, who maliciously turn to his dishonor the perfections of God, which have been revealed to him by the Spirit, in which His glory ought to be celebrated, and who, with Satan, their leader, are avowed enemies of the glory of God. We need not then wonder, if for such sacrilege there is no hope of pardon; for they must be desperate who turn the only medicine of salvation into a deadly venom. Some consider this to be too harsh, and betake themselves to the childish expedient, that it is said to be unpardonable, because the pardon of it is rare and difficult to be obtained. But the words of Christ are too precise to admit of so silly an evasion. It is excessively foolish to argue that God will be cruel if he never pardon a sin, the atrocity of which ought to excite in us astonishment and horror. Those who reason in that manner do not sufficiently consider what a monstrous crime it is, not only to profane intentionally the sacred name of God, but to spit in his face when he shines evidently before us. It shows equal ignorance to object, that it would be absurd if even repentance could not obtain pardon; for blasphemy against the Spirit is a token of reprobation, and hence it follows, that whoever have fallen into it, have been delivered over to a reprobate mind, (Romans 1:28.) As we maintain, that he who has been truly regenerated by the Spirit cannot possibly fall into so horrid a crime, so, on the other hand, we must believe that those who have fallen into it never rise again; nay, that in this manner God punishes contempt of his grace, by hardening the hearts of the reprobate, so that they never have any desire towards repentance.
> 
> Calvin's Commentary on Matthew 12:31-32


----------



## govols (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DocCas_
> I believe the unpardonable sin was to see the Lord Jesus, in the flesh, do the wonderful miracles He did, and attribute that power to Satan.
> 
> As He is no longer physically on Earth doing such miracles the unpardonable sin is no longer an issue.



Dr. Cassidy,

That is exactly what I thought. They saw him perform miracles, work and teach with their own eyes. Jesus attributed all the miracles, etc. to the Spirit. There was no way they were going to say that He was God's Son so the only one left was Satan.

Thanks.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 21, 2005)

I think the unpardonable sin had to do specifically with that generation of Israel which rejected Jesus as Messiah. 

In Matthew 12, Jesus healed a demon-possessed man, a sign of his Messiahship. The Pharisees rejected this and attributed it to Satan. This is the surrounding context of the unpardonable sin. For whoever commits this sin, there is no forgiveness in this age, or the age to come. The following discourse is all about that "evil and adulterous generation". I can only conclude that for _that_ generation there would be no forgiveness-- neither _then_, nor in _age to come_ (the last judgment?)

just my 

[Edited on 4-21-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jul 2, 2005)

The only sign Christ gave of His deity was His death and resurrection according to the scriptures. Take a look at 1 Corinthians 15:1-4 and Matthew 16:4.

His miracles do not prove His Messiahship.... after all; angels as well as fallen angels can accomplish miracles.

[Edited on 7-2-2005 by Texas Aggie]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 2, 2005)

Matthew Henry from his commentary on Matthew 12:



> (2.) Here is an exception of the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost, which is here declared to be the only unpardonable sin. See here,
> 
> [1.] What this sin; it is speaking against the Holy Ghost. See what malignity there is in tongue-sins, when the only unpardonable sin is so. But Jesus knew their thoughts, v. 25. It is not all speaking against the person or essence of the Holy Ghost, or some of his more private operations, or merely the resisting of his internal working in the sinner himself, that is here meant; for who then should be saved? It is adjudged in our law, that an act of indemnity shall always be construed in favour of that grace and clemency which is the intention of the act; and therefore the exceptions in the act are not to be extended further than needs must. The gospel is an act of indemnity; none are excepted by name, nor any by description, but those only that blaspheme the Holy Ghost; which therefore must be construed in the narrowest sense: all presuming sinners are effectually cut off by the conditions of the indemnity, faith and repentance; and therefore the other exceptions must not be stretched far: and this blasphemy is excepted, not for any defect of mercy in God or merit in Christ, but because it inevitably leaves the sinner in infidelity and impenitency. We have reason to think that none are guilty of this sin, who believe that Christ is the Son of God, and sincerely desire to have part in his merit and mercy: and those who fear they have committed this sin, give a good sign that they have not. The learned Dr. Whitby very well observes, that Christ speaks not of what should be (Mark iii. 28; Luke xii. 10); Whosoever shall blaspheme. As for those who blasphemed Christ when he was here upon earth, and called him a Winebibber, a Deceiver, a Blasphemer, and the like, they had some colour of excuse, because of the meanness of his appearance, and the prejudices of the nation against him; and the proof of his divine mission was not perfected till after his ascension; and therefore, upon their repentance, they shall be pardoned: and it is hoped that they may be convinced by the pouring out of the Spirit, as many of them were, who had been his betrayers and murderers. But if, when the Holy Ghost is given, in his inward gifts of revelation, speaking with tongues, and the like, such as were the distributions of the Spirit among the apostles, if they continue to blaspheme the Spirit likewise, as an evil spirit, there is no hope of them that they will ever be brought to believe in Christ; for First, Those gifts of the Holy Ghost in the apostles were the last proof that God designed to make use of for the confirming of the gospel, and were still kept in reserve, when other methods preceded. Secondly, This was the most powerful evidence, and more apt to convince than miracles themselves. Thirdly, Those therefore who blaspheme this dispensation of the Spirit, cannot possibly be brought to believe in Christ; those who shall impute them to a collusion with Satan, as the Pharisees did the miracles, what can convince them? This is such a strong hold of infidelity as a man can never be beaten out of, and is therefore unpardonable, because hereby repentance is hid from the sinner's eyes.
> 
> [2.] What the sentence is that is passed upon it; It shall not be forgiven, neither in this world, nor in the world to come. As in the then present state of the Jewish church, there was no sacrifice of expiation for the soul that sinned presumptuously; so neither under the dispensation of gospel grace, which is often in scripture called the world to come, shall there be any pardon to such as tread underfoot the blood of the covenant, and do despite to the Spirit of grace: there is no cure for a sin so directly against the remedy. It was a rule in our old law, No sanctuary for sacrilege. Or, It shall be forgiven neither now, in the sinner's own conscience, nor in the great day, when the pardon shall be published. Or, this is a sin that exposes the sinner both to temporal and eternal punishment, both to present wrath and the wrath to come.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 2, 2005)

*Unforgivable...*

I always understood it as attributing the works of God to the devil, so I think it still holds today!

Then you think about those who just dont believe, the Bible says they go to hell, thats pretty unforgivable too, the mind boggles, are they forgiven at some stage????

The mind boggles at the thought....

Lord have mercy on unbelievers...


----------



## andreas (Jul 3, 2005)

J.C. Ryle. "The union of the clearest head-knowledge of the Gospel with deliberate rejection of it, and deliberate choice of sin and the world."

John Gill  . "It is a despiteful usage of the Spirit of grace, an opposing, contradicting, and denying of the operations wrought, or the doctrines revealed by him, against a man's own light and conscience, out of a willful and obstinate malice, on purpose to lesson the glory of God, and gratify his own lusts. Such was the sin of the Scribes and Pharisees; who, though they knew the miracles of Christ were wrought by the Spirit of God, yet maliciously and obstinately imputed them to the devil, with a view to obscure the glory of Christ, and indulge their own wicked passions."

The unpardonable sin is willful, deliberate rejection of Christ . It is a deliberate refusal to bow to him as Lord "“ It is choosing to save your life, rather than lose it to the dominion of the Son of God "“ It is nothing less than running over top of the Son of God to get to hell

andreas.


----------



## andreas (Jul 3, 2005)

If you are concerned about this sin and anxious about it, you have not yet committed it. No true Christian can commit this sin for we are indwelt and kept for eternal salvation by the Spirit Christ gives. 

Yet in your case, beloved, I feel sure of better things - things that belong to salvation" Hebrews 6:9.

andreas.


----------



## Tirian (Jul 3, 2005)

On a related issue:

I've heard of these verses being used to coerce people into doing things such as "speaking in tongues" otherwise they would commit the unpardonable sin. I think Andrea's comments (that also echo Calvins commentary) are spot on: "No true Christian can commit this sin".

Matt


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jul 3, 2005)

There is no pardon for the unregenerate unless their name is written in the Book of Life from before the foundation of the world and they are made partakers of the New Covenant. If there is no pardon for the unregenerate, the unpardonable sin is something the "pardonable" do.

Attributing Christ's works to the devil during His generation is not the unpardonable sin because His works and miracles do not prove His deity. Obviously the Pharisees would not see Christ as God and would attribute His works to the devil.

We still attribute divine works to the devil and vice versa. The Pharisees were correct in relegating such works to the devil and you are commanded to do the same as partakers of the New Covenant.

The devils commit miracles and wondrous works (and they are not deity)... you know that. The proof of Christ's deity is the fact that He died and was resurrected on the third day "according to the scriptures." This is it, there is nothing more.

Although the Gospel "records" the miracles as part of the life of Christ, the miracles are not indication that He is God. The Gospel clearly states that Christ is God because of His death and resurrection "according to the scripture." This is the only sign He gave (as Jonah was in the belly of the whale).

I do agree with J.C. Ryle's assesment in the above post. One has the knowledge of the provision of salvation via the terms of the New Covenant, has been made a partaker of the Holy Spirit and ultimately exercises their "will" to have no part of sanctification. They continue to live in wilful disobedience to the law with absolutely no repentance despite the Spirit of Grace. This is true blaspheming.

I agree with John Gill's assesment as well (except concerning the Pharisees). Blasphme of the Holy Spirit can be done today as well (more than ever, because we are the ones who are made partakers of His Spirit). The unpardonable sin is committed by the elect via your "will" as an offense to the Spirit within. The unregenerate never had a pardon to begin with, so how can they commit an unpardonable sin? They can not.

[Edited on 7-3-2005 by Texas Aggie]


----------



## just_grace (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> 
> I agree with John Gill's assesment as well (except concerning the Pharisees). Blasphme of the Holy Spirit can be done today as well (more than ever, because we are the ones who are made partakers of His Spirit). The unpardonable sin is committed by the elect via your "will" as an offense to the Spirit within. The unregenerate never had a pardon to begin with, so how can they commit an unpardonable sin? They can not.
> 
> ...


----------



## heartoflesh (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> 
> Although the Gospel "records" the miracles as part of the life of Christ, the miracles are not indication that He is God....



*John 5:36*
But the testimony that I have is greater than that of John. For the works that the Father has given me to accomplish, *the very works that I am doing, bear witness about me that the Father has sent me.*


*John 10:24-25*
So the Jews gathered around him and said to him, "How long will you keep us in suspense? *If you are the Christ, tell us plainly.*" Jesus answered them, "I told you, and you do not believe. *The works that I do in my Father's name bear witness about me...*

*John 10:37-38*
If I am not doing the works of my Father, then do not believe me; but if I do them, even though you do not believe me, *believe the works, that you may know and understand that the Father is in me and I am in the Father."*

*John 14:11*
Believe me that I am in the Father and the Father is in me, *or else believe on account of the works themselves.*


How did John the Baptist know Jesus was the Messiah?

*Luke 7:22*
And he answered them, "Go and tell John what you have seen and heard: *the blind receive their sight, the lame walk, lepers are cleansed, and the deaf hear, the dead are raised up, the poor have good news preached to them.*


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> ...



Thanks, Rick....I knew I wasn't hallucinating....



robin

[Edited on 7-4-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, great reply Rick.

But you have to look at the only sign He gave of His deity. The works that the Father has given Jesus to "finish" involve the initiation of the New Covenant.... not his miracles (John 5:36). The works that "He does" (such as miracles) bears witness of the Father as well as Christ´s apostleship (because Christ was one sent from God). Without a doubt, his works bear witness of Him and the Father (just as your works do)... they do not prove deity.

In John 5:36-38 Jesus also tells them that they have "œnot the word abiding in them".... nor has God been revealed to them (and as a result, they believe not). He continues on in verses 39-43 saying that although they may "think" they have eternal life, they "will" not come to Christ that they "œmight" have life. This is the same for us as unregenerate men. You "œcan not" and you "œwill not" recognize God for who He is.

John 10:24-33 is the same case. Jesus shows the Jews "good works" (vs. 32) and they believe not because they are not His sheep (His sheep hear His voice and He knows them by name) verses 26-27. The works again bear witness to both the Father and the Son, just as your works. The mere fact that they are not His sheep shows that they are not written in the Book of Life (nor would they recognize Him as God).

The Jews were out to stone Him yet again after His comments made in John 10:37-38. They "œcould not" and "œwould not" recognize Christ for who He was because God had not changed the condition of their heart. Jesus´ critics clearly understood He was "œclaiming" to be God on many, many occasions throughout the New Testament. They were actually seeing God in action yet they could not believe simply because they were incapable of believing.

Jesus "œknew all men, and ....knew what was in man." (John 2:23-25). He was able to see the heart of Nicodemus. Nicodemus was one of those John describes as believing just because they saw Jesus´ miracles. The last part of John 2 (verses 23-25) indicate that many believed in Jesus when they saw His miracles, but He did not entrust His fate to their hands, for He knew what was in man (what their hearts were conditioned to). This is plainly illustrated by His subsequent interview with Nicodemus (as well as the nobleman and also the woman at the well).

As a result of the unbelief, the Jews wanted a "œsign".... the demand for the sign alone evidenced their "œspiritual blindness." This gave further proof of what John the Baptist said: "œthere stands one among you whom you do not know" (John 1:26).

In John 2:19 Jesus gives them proof of His deity (which they were unable to understand as indicated in verse 20). Verses 21-22 are the proof that Christ is God.... the only sign, the same sign as Jonah. John mentions Christ´s appeal to His own death and resurrection because this is the only evidential value that Christ Himself is God. The devils perform miracles, they can not raise themselves from the dead.

John the Baptist was able to recognize Christ as God because of multiple reasons:
1. He was OT prophecy (Isaiah 40) thus established before the foundation.
2. His birth was a result of direct intervention of God (Luke 1:5-13).
3. He was "œfilled with the Holy Spirit, even from his mothers womb" (Luke 1:15).
4. He was a man "œsent from God" (John 1:6)
5. His eternal decree was to "œprepare the way of the Lord." (Matthew 3:3).

Luke 7:22 shows that Jesus was accomplishing His ministry in terms of Old Testament promises and proclaimed such a statement to followers of John the Baptist. His claims to John the Baptist are no different from the rest of His claims.

John the Baptist was able to recognize Jesus because he was made a partaker of the Holy Spirit... not because his followers told him something that Jesus said He did. Giving of the Spirit is part of the provisions given to us under the terms of the New Covenant (we are now able to recognize Jesus Christ for who He is).

John the Baptist recognized Christ as God because of the Spirit within (eternally decreed by God). God gave him eyes to see and ears to hear. He placed His Spirit within so that John could see (understand) Jesus Christ and recognize Him for who He was.

Again, the only proof of His deity rests with His death and resurrection on the third day according to the scriptures. This is the only sign He gave. Miracles prove absolutely nothing and you, as a partaker of the New Covenant, are commanded to beware of such.

[Edited on 7-4-2005 by Texas Aggie]


----------

